# Regional sections



## gillelive (28 Mar 2011)

just a quick question, have been using the forum for a while now and found the help from people really useful but what i haven't spotted are regional sections, for example a NW or SE section, are there any, if not why and apologies if this has been asked before......

cheers


----------



## gillelive (31 Mar 2011)

quick bump, anyone know anything about regional sections on the forum, think it would be good for local items similar to the post by biglad on his first long ride........


----------



## mark barker (31 Mar 2011)

No need, everyone knows that no one outside of London rides a bike! 

Seriously though, it could be a good idea to have a local section...


----------



## gillelive (31 Mar 2011)

mark barker said:


> No need, everyone knows that no one outside of London rides a bike!
> 
> Seriously though, it could be a good idea to have a local section...




I know there appears a heavy southern presence on here, no offence to anyone, but I have found regional sections useful on other non cycling forums - it can be good to arranage local meets or discuss local routes, just a thought....


----------



## Timmo (31 Mar 2011)

I agree as well, even if it's just areas (south west, midlands etc). Would be good as you say for trails and bike shops etc etc


----------



## Norm (31 Mar 2011)

's funny, I thought most of the cyclists here were from Birmingham, Manchester or Edinburgh. 

Personally, I don't like anything that creates seperation, I like to read about and see pix of everything from everywhere. Aside from anything else, seeing bits from other areas inspires me to get out there.

Have you spotted the Member Map?


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2011)

I may add some regional elements to the "Rides" section when I review it later this year.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2011)

Well, while you are waiting ... there are a lot of us in the NW-ish and we do a lot of rides together. Which bit of the NW are you in?

PS I looked at your other posts - Liverpool isn't it! Well, you've got Alun out your way. He regularly comes over here for my forum rides.


----------



## gillelive (1 Apr 2011)

yes, Liverpool for me....

regional sections good for lbs info, routes, meets etc. just a thought, i will leave it to the mods to consider....

oh, just thought on, when i say regional i mean just NW, NE, Mids etc. no need to go more local.....


----------



## david1701 (2 Apr 2011)

I'm game to put as much work into the south west section as I can


----------



## snorri (2 Apr 2011)

If we are going to have regional sections, please give them names befitting their national (UK) position. When I see reference to North West I expect to read something relating to Scourie or Kinlochbervie and not some place much further south.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2011)

snorri said:


> If we are going to have regional sections, please give them names befitting their national (UK) position. When I see reference to North West I expect to read something relating to Scourie or Kinlochbervie and not some place much further south.


Well, _'East Coast'_ isn't exactly laser-targeted either, is it!


----------



## gillelive (3 Apr 2011)

Not sure if this would satisfy all regions, also not sure what the numbers of forum users are to warrant this but thought it may help the discussion.....so how about this used by another forum:

ignore the links you are only aloud in to the regional section if you are registered and logged in....






North East



Yorkshire



Lincolnshire



North West



East of England



Central



South East



South Central



South West



East Midlands



West Midlands



Scotland



Wales



Northern and Southern Ireland



International Forum


----------



## Norm (3 Apr 2011)

Or, we could have one that covers "UK and the rest of the World" and... well, just that really.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Apr 2011)

You'd also have the problem of what area some places are in.

Where I am I seems to be part of the North West and North East of England or the Borders depending on who is doing the dividing up.


----------



## darth vadar (4 Apr 2011)

I think regional sections would be great.

That way I wouldn't have to read about those Southern softies who can't decide which pub to meet up at for one of their organised bike rides.


----------



## snorri (4 Apr 2011)

You have decided to ignore Post 11 in this thread and are not concerned about referring to the last four as regions?


----------



## mcshroom (4 Apr 2011)

Well population wise they are equivalent to (or smaller than) most of the English regions.


----------



## gillelive (4 Apr 2011)

I feel like I have started an uprising with this post......

The regions I listed are only a suggestion, I am sure however you carve up the UK there will be people on boundaries, I know this is a little boring but how about using government regions as shown in this map http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=7oOZTcb2A8yYhQe2rLX5CA&ved=0CCwQ9QEwCw you can see England broken in to 9 regions, that just leaves Scotland, Wales, Ireland and perhaps International (hope I haven't missed anyone). So you would have 12 or 13 regions/countries for bike shop info, rides, meets etc. This would not break the forum up, it would just help when posting something of more local interest. It does not stop anyone reading any posts, I am guessing most people catch up using the 'Whats new' or 'Todays posts'.

I will leave this with mods to consider as I am not looking to tread on any toes as I am fairly new to the forum.

Cheers


----------



## Shaun (4 Apr 2011)

It would only be for rides / meet-ups.

Bike shops will be listed separately in the directory - I just haven't had time to re-write the directory to suit the new site software yet (_not a simple task_).

It's all on the to-do list ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

